# 8N(maybe) No power



## JLMEMT (Jul 16, 2006)

I am working on a tractor that has an 8N serial number, but is a three speed.

The problem is that it will not run at full throttle and bogs down under load. It seems to have good fuel flow and I worked on the carb some. It is now idling great! I have read a lot about the fuel vent and think that is a possibility. I am also wondering about the governor. I have no knowledge or experience with the governor. This tractor has sat a lot lately. I am just looking for advice and ideas. This is not my tractor and is 700 miles away, I just work on it when I'm there. I think we have the electrical about covered, by throwing parts at it! I am now trying to avoid spending more of their money, without fixing it!

Your experience is appreciated!

Jason


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome to tractor forum Jason,

Not sure what tractor you actually have, maybe some of the older guys can help. I do know that the 8n that I own was doing what sounds like the exact thing. What happens is the governor has a set of flyballs in it, that will flat spot after a period of time and will no longer allow the gov. to function properly. Also suspect is the fork within the gov. that will also flat spot.

Finding which tractor and model will definitely be an advantage as you can likely get a manual that will show you how to rebuild the governor.

Good Luck!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

What you have is a 9N or 2N that has had the motor replaced with one from an 8N. This is a common practice. Does yours have the distributor on the front of the motor or the side? Check the vents and the filter screens (3 of them ) in the fuel system. The loss of power could be a partly clogged filter screen, plugged vent, or even a bad voltage regulator. Post a picture when you can and it will help identify your tractor. Also, there are cast numbers in the rear axle (trumpets) these will help decide a year too.


----------



## JLMEMT (Jul 16, 2006)

I have checked all but the in tank screen. I didn't know that one was there. I will check on the vent next time I'm out there. It is a front distibutor.
I will look closer at some numbers.

Thanks for your help so far.


Jason


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

TAKE YOUR CAMERA!!!

Where are you in Iowa? Where is the tractor?


----------



## JLMEMT (Jul 16, 2006)

Mason City, IA.


Marysville,OH


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

As stated, definately a 2N/9N machine....biggest obvious point is the 3 speed gearbox. Is it all grey painted? Even though alot of the 9Ns were and still are painted to match the 8N red/gray red/tan color schemes.....still a decent tractor, just older and has slightly less features.

Bring a good multimeter (eliminate guesswork for electrical work and lots of unneccesary parts!) Yep governor will also show itself if you are moving and under load. Make sure the linkages are free and clear and not binding. Also as stated the balls and the races themselves wear down greatly over time. They do develop flat spots and then cease to function properly. 

If you decide to remove and rebuild the govenor...the teardown and rebuild of the gov is not bad. Grab the kit from Don over at www.just8ns.com --- tell him Andy from Tractorforum.com sent ya!

Best link in the world for 8N carb and governor rebuilds:
<a href=http://www.siinc-sources.com/8nOverhaul/>8N OVERHAUL</A>


----------



## JLMEMT (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it's gray/red. The first time I didn't know I was going to work on it. I also travel on the bike a lot, so I can't bring much.

Thanks for the links, they will help a lot!

I will try a few things next week and let you know what happens. I'm guessing I will pull the carb back off and do a better job, now that I have a little direction. I will also likely be rebuilding the governor.


Thanks again.

Jason


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Any luck yet, Jason on the 2N/9N?


----------



## JLMEMT (Jul 16, 2006)

Going out there this week, then on vacation. I will try to post pics and what happens ASAP.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## JLMEMT (Jul 16, 2006)

I still have to try to get some pics posted.

I did work on the tractor a bit, before going on the rest of my vacation.
I checked the vent and that seems to be of no problem. I pulled off the carb again and soaked it in cleaner for 48 hours. I was able to get out one of the small jets I couldn't get out before. The in tank screen and assembly was a mess. Tractor supply was out, so I cleaned it up the best I could, and will replace it. I thought I had just found my problem. Not totally! It now runs well up to about 3/4 throttle, but still cuts out and doesn't have power. I still think that the governor will probably need to be rebuilt, but that should only come into play under load, correct? It should run fine normally, but not have enough power under load? If it was governor related?

I'm running short on ideas!:dazed: 

I thought you guys had it on a few of those ideas! And it has all seemed to help a little, but I haven't fixed it yet.

It started out running rough, but now I have it idling great. Then I got it running smoothly with more throttle. So it obviously had numerous problems! But I'm starting to get frustrated!

Any more advice is appreciated!

Jason


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The problem could also be in the distributor. It could be simple - points - or it could be the cam/weights being worn. Did you replace the points/condenser?


----------



## JLMEMT (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm thinking it may be points then. My dad said the same thing the other day. I was thiking they had been replaced, but I know that I didn't do it. I will probably try that.


I have a week before I'm back out there if anyone else has a different idea.


Thanks

Jason


----------



## JLMEMT (Jul 16, 2006)

Another guy replaced the condenser and coil last year, but it looks like he may not have done the points.

Also while tearing into it again I noticed a 12 volt sticker on the new coil. It is a 6 volt system, should the coil be 12?
If not, would that have burned out the condenser?

It's not running at all again. I got it to fire a few times, but it won't run.

I have fuel flowing great now, and just put a new carb on it. It seems to be electrical.

And I wasn't thinking about it when I came out, so both of my meters are at home. :argh: 


I have pictures on my camera, but left that at home as well.


Jason


----------

